
Doctor Who Discovered Ebola in 1976 Fears “Unimaginable Tragedy” - yiedyie
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/04/ebola-zaire-peter-piot-outbreak?CMP=twt_gu
======
jgeorge
Grammar fail: The first time I read this headline I had to think which Doctor
it was in 1976 that would have discovered Ebola, and came up with Tom Baker.
:-)

------
mcv
Clearly I'm not the only one who saw a headline about Doctor Who.

Wasn't there a rule once about only capitalizing names and the first letter of
a sentence? Sticking to that might prevent some confusion.

~~~
officialjunk
the title should really should be "WHO doctor..." for both grammar and clarity
reasons.

~~~
jgeorge
He wasn't an WHO doctor. Grammar nitpicking aside I think "The Doctor Who
Discovered..." would have cleared Tom Baker of any affiliation with the
disease.

------
asssssssa
Doctor Who discovered Ebola?? Tardis?

